# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الحمد لله

## حمدونة

قَبْلَ أَنْ تَرْفَعَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَتَطْلُبَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْمَفْقُودَ، أَنْزِلْ عَيْنَيْكَ وَاشْكُرِ اللَّهَ عَلَى الْمَوْجُودِ... اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ حَتَّى تَرْضَى، وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ إِذَا رَضِيتَ، وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ بَعْدَ الرِّضَا.

----------


## فجر الأقصى

اللهم لك الحمد كله و إليك يرجع الأمر كله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

الحمد لله.

جزاكِ الله خيرا على التذكرة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## هويدامحمد

فضائل قول الحمدلله رب العالمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخرج الترمذي وحسنه والنسائي وابن ماجه وابن حبان والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن جابر بن
عبد الله قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله وأفضل الدعاء الحمد لله "
وأخرج ابن ماجه والبيهقي بسند صحيح عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " ما
أنعم الله على عبده نعمة فقال الحمد لله إلا كان الذي أعطى أفضل مما أخذه "
وأخرج البيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن جابر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " ما من عبد ينعم عليه بنعمة إلا كان الحمد أفضل منها "
وأخرج عبد الرزاق والبيهقي في الشعب عن الحسن قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم "
ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة يحمد الله عليها إلا كان كان حمد الله أعظم منها كائنة ما كانت "
وأخرج الحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الأصول عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم "
لو أن الدنيا كلها بحذافيرها في يد رجل من أمتي ثم قال الحمد لله لكان الحمد أفضل من ذلك "
وأخرج أحمد ومسلم والنسائي عن أبي موسى الأشعري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الطهور شطر الإيمان والحمد لله تملأ الميزان وسبحان الله تملآن - أو تملأ - مابين السماء

والأرض والصلاة نور والصدقة برهان والصبر ضياء والقرآن حجة لك أو عليك كل الناس يغدو فبائع نفسه فمعتقها أو موبقها "
وأخرج سعيد بن منصور وأحمد والترمذي وحسنه وابن مردويه عن رجل من بني سليم أن
رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال " سبحان الله نصف الميزان والحمد لله تملأ الميزان والله أكبر يملأ مابين السماء والأرض والطهور نصف الميزان والصوم نصف الصبر "
وأخرج الترمذي عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " التسبيح نصف الميزان والحمد لله تملؤه ولا إله إلا الله ليس لها دون الله حجاب حتى تخلص إليه "
"
وأخرج أبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه وابن حبان والبيهقي عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله
صلى الله عليه و سلم " كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه بحمد الله فهو أقطع "
وأخرج البخاري في الأدب المفرد عن ابن عباس قال : إذا عطس أحدكم فقال الحمد لله قال الملك : رب العالمين فإذا قال رب العالمين قال الملك يرحمك الله
فضائل قول الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------

